# Rspca multi cat policy



## Exploding Chestnuts (3 March 2016)

ok, so the RSPCA are going to "allow" multi cat households, the example they showed on TV had about 14 cats, one was scratching and one had dirty eye, so really is that OK? I realise these householders are at the extreme edge of normal, if I can put it that way, but is this the best way to cope, it must cost a fair bit to send out inspectors, and in this case, the situation appeared to be "under control", but those two cats need vet attention imho. There did not appear to be any suggestion of poverty, but with cats all over the place, well its not hygienic!


----------



## Shady (3 March 2016)

Lol Bonkers, i didn't see the program and i do take your point but i had 11 cats at one point, mostly Orientals and they were all fit and happy and my house was clean, no fleas either and plenty of cat climbers , boxes and access to an enclosed garden with all sorts of stuff in it, i had discount at the vets too! it is a question of balance and knowing your cats and your limitations.Go in any long term cat breeders house and you will find a multitude of 'specials' that never left home!
i quite like the thought of being ' at the extreme edge of normal too',


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (3 March 2016)

The cats presumably have been reported to the RSPCA so there must have been some concerns/impact on neighbours.
The idea is that removing cats has just led to owners getting replacements, so they have gone for  an agreement to cut back numbers to manageable proportions.
Its just that in this instance [presumably a "good" case] there were two cats at least with problems, so, is the policy working well?


----------



## Shady (3 March 2016)

ah , ok iv'e got you now, you are talking about good intentions getting out of hand? the trouble with taking in cats off the street and having a generous amount ( ) of them is that you will always get some sort of conflict, infection, virus etc within the household and it can quickly get out of hand, many of the people who opt for large numbers of anything can be a little odd,nightmare neighbours and don't know when to stop so making a definite number they can have is probably the only way, removing certainly won't work, either way, inspections would have to be made and when you are talking about 14+ grown up cats who come from god knows where all in one space some will definitely not look too good. The trouble is that the policy is aimed at the very people who just can't resist adding one more to the mix so inspections will be endless.
I think if the RSPCA are going to allow a multi household policy for cats it should allow for minimum impact to be inflicted on the neighbours and local wildlife, i would never have allowed my cats to affect my neighbours lives, it's just not fair


----------

